# Sundown SAE-1200D v.2 Teaser Pics



## sundownz

Updates :

1) Double sided PCB board (v.1 was single sided)
2) More primary input caps
3) Large brass bars for power supply current
4) Revised layout
5) Superior Soldering and assembly quality










Same power as the existing 1200D but overall higher quality throughout based on what we learned from the v.1 model.

Who would be interested in a pre-sale at, say, around $250  

These amps are capable of 1500+ watts.


----------



## Boostedrex

What would this amp do at 2 ohms and 4 ohms Jacob? I assume the 1500 watt comment was with a 1 ohm load correct?

Zach


----------



## sundownz

Yes, 1500+ at 1 ohm.

These amps are surprisingly strong at 2 ohms. Chris @ db-R measured nearly 770 watts before clipping with a rise to 3.93 ohms on his bench wired at 2 ohms.


----------



## Boostedrex

And the v2 will have the same dimensions as the v1 right?


----------



## sundownz

Yep!


----------



## [email protected]

that seems like a great price


----------



## Mr B

At that price, I'd be very interested to pick one up and pair it with a Sundown 4 channel for my gf's car.


----------



## unpredictableacts

How long before they actually come out?


----------



## sundownz

End of November or so.


----------



## sundownz

I opened pre-ordering on these for those interested :

Sundown SAE-1200D v.2 Pre-Sale OPEN - SSA Car Audio Forum


----------



## Boostedrex

Very cool of you to offer such a low pre-buy price Jacob. Best of luck on moving a LOT of these amps. I bet they're gonna be monsters!

Zach


----------



## Mr B

Gah... why's the pre-sale have to be this month? Was hoping for October as my funds are allocated elsewhere for a bit. Oh well...

Question, what's the difference between the SAE and SAZ lineup?


----------



## sundownz

Pre-sale will be going on for several months.

The new SAE line will be made in China (Korea for SAZ), will not run over 15v DC, do not have internal strapping, and are not designed for under 1 ohm.

If you run 1 ohm on a regular vehicle electrical (14.4v) then the SAE-1200D will produce similar power to the SAZ-1500D.


----------



## Mack

Great deal! 



Any chance the 100.4 will receive similar treatment/pricing


----------



## sundownz

No, the SAX series are also made in Korea.

We are working on SAE multi-channels... but none with the crossovers of the SAX-100.4


----------



## Mack

sundownz said:


> No, the SAX series are also made in Korea.
> 
> We are working on SAE multi-channels... but none with the crossovers of the SAX-100.4


Crossovers? We don't need no stinkin'........Please keep us informed on new multi-channels though! I'll be ready to buy a new one in a few years for sure, as 75x4 will only take me so far (hence the interest in the 100.4 or future products).


----------



## [email protected]

cool


----------



## sundownz

Updated photo of the new board actually in the casing.


----------



## sundownz

I got the sample of my v.2 SAE-1200D in... testing is going quite well. Honestly... I need to change the part number to SAE-1500D on these *laughs*

*TEST 1:*
1 ohm nominal @ 60 Hz
1440 Watts
54.6 V
26.4 A
2.07 ohms
** Over rated power at 1 ohm nominal with 2x rise

*TEST 2:*
1/2 Nominal @ 45 Hz
1750 Watts
49.6 V
35.3 A
1.4 ohms

*TEST 3:*
1/2 Nominal @ 50 Hz
1840 Watts
Popped Fuses (too much current draw)

Replaced fuses amp is okay -- I don't suggest 1/2 ohm daily but to get power testing somewhere close to 1 ohm actual I wired it that way with a known rise.

Some pictures vs. the v.1 SAE-1200D :





































NEW on the LEFT
OLD on the RIGHT


----------



## OldSkool_08

Very clean! Great amp at a great price!


----------



## sundownz

Got a little news... the capacitors are still holding us up. The amps are basically done otherwise waiting for them... expected completion date is December 15th on the amps then they will be sent to me.

Looking into faster shipping options on the pre-ordered amps if possible.


----------



## sundownz

The amps are done - so pre-order is OVER. Few pictures of complete production run amps / cartons :


----------



## OldSkool_08

Amps look great!


----------



## sundownz

The pre-sold amps just arrived -- they'll start shipping after Christmas.


----------



## Oliver

!*Nice Jacob *!


----------



## Oliver

sundownz said:


> Updates :
> 
> 1) Double sided PCB board (v.1 was single sided)
> 2) More primary input caps
> 3) Large brass bars for power supply current
> 4) Revised layout
> 5) Superior Soldering and assembly quality





sundownz said:


> I got the sample of my v.2 SAE-1200D in... testing is going quite well. Honestly... I need to change the part number to SAE-1500D on these *laughs*
> 
> *TEST 1:*
> 1 ohm nominal @ 60 Hz
> 1440 Watts
> 54.6 V
> 26.4 A
> 2.07 ohms
> ** Over rated power at 1 ohm nominal with 2x rise
> 
> *TEST 2:*
> 1/2 Nominal @ 45 Hz
> 1750 Watts
> 49.6 V
> 35.3 A
> 1.4 ohms
> 
> *TEST 3:*
> 1/2 Nominal @ 50 Hz
> 1840 Watts
> Popped Fuses (too much current draw)
> 
> *Replaced fuses amp is okay -- I don't suggest 1/2 ohm daily but to get power testing somewhere close to 1 ohm actual I wired it that way with a known rise.*


killer test [ literally ], but she lived to tell the tale


----------

